# menominee river stephenson area?



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I am heading up to the stephenson area staying at the Santosa lodge right on the menominee river was wondering what kind of fishig might be around there this time of year, no boat just walking and wading primarily going up to do some bow hunting with my brother and his buds but wanted to get in a little fishing also we will be there a week.Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't forget the ______ River.

It's been a while since I've been over there so I'd can't say what would be in the Men. right now.

I know of a decent but stupid spot to bowhunt if I can remember how to get to it. Let me look on a map and I'll PM you.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Larry,
I haven't fished the river, but what you'll find is a very large stream with few access points due to a lack of road crossings. It is not trout water, but rather warm water species including smallmouth bass, walleyes, and northerns.

Get a decent map and see if you can find a waterfall that you can hike to and fish below the falls. The smallmouth fishing can be excellent from what I've been told.

My knowledge comes from the fact that my wife is a Yooper, born and raised on a farm outside of Birch Creek north of Menominee. When we would go up there......like last summer to her H.S. reunion....I always keep my ears open for hunting and fishing talk.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

The menominee river is good for walleye also you can hit cedar river. I fish at the power dam on the menominee in the spring and catch sturgen & walleye. There is also westman dam area off G-12. I mostley hunt in stephenson and do a little fishing in the spring when I am up for turkey season. I wish I was going with you but I have had a busy fall sofar and can not make it up for bow season.


Rob


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys I guess i will just pack a tackle box loaded for several species and give it a go! uptracker the info would be appreciated just send a pm thanks again.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Your box was full when I tried it on Monday night..


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Larry,
Clean out both your Inbox and Sent PMs


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Got everything cleaned out, try again. Thanks!


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

It's kind of funny to see a post on here about stephenson. I grew up there and spent 20+ years fishing the water around that area. 
The menominee is a good bet where you are for smallmouth and pike along with the occasional sturgeon, channel cat, and walleye. There are also several dams on the river that create some good tailwater fishing as well as some large flowages to fish. Without a boat you will be somewhat limited as this is a large river. I would recommend fishing below both the white rapids and grand rapids dams. The white rapids dam is about 10 miles north of where you will be and the grand rapids dam is about 10 miles south. The smallmouth fishing is better below the white rapids dam (we normally get atleast one or two fish over 5lbs.) but there is a lot more variety below the grand rapids dam (we often catch 5 or six different spieces per trip). 
The cedar river is a great river for smallmouth and pike. I would recommend you park at the boat launch and fish your way out to the big lake. You can walk the breakwall and do pretty well (just watch for big waves!).
Other than that I would check out shakey lakes. Good fishing (mainly bass, pike and panfish) and good shore access.
Good luck and have fun. I'll be up there in a couple weeks for thanksgiving.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

lastflight said:


> It's kind of funny to see a post on here about stephenson. I grew up there and spent 20+ years fishing the water around that area.


 
My wife grew up in Birch Creek.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

This summer I'm driving to S. Dakota for a 42-year high school reunion. I'm thinking of going thru the UP and try wade fishing the Menominee river. Stephenson looks likes a pretty good central location. I'll need a place to stay (don't have a camper). I looked for the phone number of Santosa lodge in the on-line yellow pages but I couldn't find it. If anyone has their number I'd appreciate it.

I've never been in the Stephenson area (or fished in the Menominee), so don't know anything about overnight accomodations around there... I do see there is a Stephenson motel; and a Coyote RV park is listed as having a cottage. I'd appreciate any input/experience with these or other places in the area... would like a place with a little kitchen so I could cook if I catch somethin' good!:corkysm55 
Mick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

http://www.santosalodge.com/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That lodge looks sweet Milt, and good rates too. Fishing in that river worth the drive for a flatlander? I know.....Vilas County WI is nearby.....:fish2: :evilsmile


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I've only fished the river near the mouth for walleyes and it can be great if they are releasing water from the dam. The upstream portions sound intriguing and hold smallies, 'eyes and northerns.

As for other local area attractions I know nothing!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wadeable fly water? 17 1/2' boat water, or canoe water?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Wadeable fly water? 17 1/2' boat water, or canoe water?


It all depended on where you fished it. Wade...Boat...Canoe would all work. I'd look at a county map and find the waterfalls in the upper portions of the river, walk in.....if possible.... and fish below the falls. The smallie fishing is reputed to be excellent and for big fish.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

When we were at deer camp this year we have a member of our camp that is retired from W dnr and all he does is fish the Nom all summer and he said the walleye fishing was real slow do to low water in the river. He did not even have enough for our fish fry we do every year. but you can still go and have a great time. We fish below the power dam and catch pike , walleye , sturgon. but I mostly go to hunt deer and turkeys and yotes.


Rob


----------



## rbaddis (Jun 2, 2006)

If you're going to be statying in Stephenson you need to make atrip to Camp Shakey. It's been a few years since I was up there bow hunting but this place had the worlds biggest pancakes. They serve them to you on a turkey platter. I'm a full grown fella and I couldn't finish them. Great place to eat. 
Also caught a few walleye fishing below the dams. Seems like I was using a yellow hot -n- tot. Like I said it's been a few years since I've been up there.

Good luck, let us know how you did
Ryan


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the helpful info guys (and I do love pancakes!). The stuff on the Santosa Lodge/Cabin website makes that look like a good possibility, but I haven't called them yet......... And, Trout Tracker, I am curious what dam you call the "power dam". Not being familiar with that river, I don't know which dam(s) generate electricity.

I love wading and casting lures for smallmouth and prettymuch anything else that will bite. If I catch an eater-size walleye I consider that an added bonus.


----------



## fishless fisher (Jan 23, 2006)

There is several power dams on the menominee river i know of at least 3 localy. Im guessing he means the one in my home town. I think its the last actual power dam before the stepenson area. But i could be wrong to.I havent done alot of fishing below it but above it anything can be caught.but like others have said it is great bass territory. Ive been to some spots below that I've been able to walk right across the river never going over the waist and im a short guy. but this can change by season or dam withholdings. but the rocky bottoms make it a great place to wade for bass.


----------

